# Should I keep using my Gaggia MD85 or upgrade to a Mythos, what's your view please?



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello,

Joining coffeeforums could be the financial ruin of me as I feel a case of upgradeitis flaring up.

I currently have a Gaggia MD85 grinder, it's old, in good condition and works very well, I understand that the burrs are the same as those in the Mazzer Major. The downside is that it retains a fair amount of coffee in the chute and because I only grind three x 17g a day it feels like a waste of good beans.

I'm wondering whether to stick with the MD85, put up with the retention issue or change it for a Mythos which is modern, has a great reputation and doesn't retain anywhere near as much. What are your thoughts on this please, am I likely to notice a huge difference in the quality of the grind and what might that be?

Thanks for taking the time to read this post and for any thoughts and advice on whether it's worth the upgrade or not.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I have one of these in the boot of my car, only used it once. Didnt really like it, plus the fact it looks like a 70s popcorn maker...

Big questions are,

1. How much do you want to spend?

2. Do you want to single dose or go on demand, or maybe stick with a doser grinder?

3. Is foot print important?

4. Do you use it for brewed and Espresso or just one of them?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Seems like alot of people want a mythos at the moment so be prepared that you may have a fight on your hand for a bargain . Answering froggystyle questions will give people a good steer in if its the right choice for you .


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd say the Mythos, it's the best grinder I've owned and only had it 4 days.

As mentioned above, you need to ask yourself those questions, then only you can make the decision.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello Froggystyle,

Thanks for replying, I salute your commitment to coffee grinding, I struggle to keep the MD85 on the side in the kitchen so carrying one around in the car is dedication, do you use it with a handpresso!







I agree, it does look like a popcorn maker although I'd not noticed before.

1. I've been offered a used in good condition mythos at a good price which is what sparked my interest, if the mythos isn't right for me I will probably hang on to the MD85 a while longer, £450 is what i'd be spending to get the Mythos.

2. I'd like an on-demand rather than sticking with a doser.

3. Footprint isn't an issue, I've taken over a corner of the kitchen for long enough now that it's mine to keep.

4. It's only used for Espresso.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

At that price im guessing its the older version then?

I guess for £450 you have to look at what else you can get, second hand and compare really.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Mrboot2u and Jason1wood

Thank you for replying, I'm thinking i will probably go for the Mythos, it sounds fabulous and, if it's not for me when I try it I should probably be able to sell it on easily enough.

Cheers


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That is a fantastic price, even for the older style Eureka.

I'm the same, overtaken a corner of the kitchen so size isn't an issue, and some hate the Mythos looks, but I honestly love the look.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

That looks great, having seen the pic i'm sold and will post an update once It's here!

Thanks again for the replys.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

If you decide you don't like the Mythos I'll gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Trouble is, as long as he can find the room for it he will like it!









Good price and would be daft not too as long as still working correctly.

Mythos clumpbuster will be the next best £10 ish you can spend, transforms it, can be bought form Bella Barista one of the advertisers on here

John


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I think you're right John,

I wonder if there is anything that I should check specifically other than if it grinds and adjusts? I'm a little apprehensive about the electronics as I have no idea of how robust they are or whether it's easily (cheaply) fixed if a problem develops.

Thanks for the heads up on the clumpbuster, I will order one as soon as I have the grinder here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

as long as the motor is sweet and the burrs do a good job. If you need anything I have all the parts diagrams etc.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks dfk41, that's much appreciated.


----------

